# Tamume gooseneck kettle



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm after getting a small brewed setup together and could do with some advice on a gooseneck kettle. I spotted this one on Amazon which looks quite neat.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TAMUME-Gooseneck-Kettle-Coating-Stainless/dp/B01M0GXP7L/

Obviously I'd heat the water in a kettle before transferring to this for the pour. Ideally I'd want something small like this to get out as and when I need it.

What do you think? Does that one look any good? Any better ones out there?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I have stainless steel 0,5 liter version and use it for dripper or chemex as well as aeropress, filling it with boiling water from the kettle, stick the thermometer in and wait a few moments to reach the proper temperature


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Stanic said:


> I have stainless steel 0,5 liter version and use it for dripper or chemex as well as aeropress, filling it with boiling water from the kettle, stick the thermometer in and wait a few moments to reach the proper temperature


Sounds great, where did you pick up the 0,5L version?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It was some slovak web shop, can't remember which one, but I also found it on aliexpress, it is the 600 ml one


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

That looks ok & well priced too!!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@luke - 600ml version

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Coffee-Pots/TAMUME-Gooseneck-Drip-Pot-600ml/B01M59USGZ?th=1

(no experience, but was curious as to how much it was)


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Perfect thanks adz, just ordered. Will post back with my thoughts


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Got the Drip pot through today and really happy with it. Nice, clean and simple - it even matches my Rhinowares Milk jug


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice combo!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

That does look like a good combo - very elegant.

I use aeropress and french press and wanted a small gooseneck jug - bought this off eBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401190726764

At only £3.99 including postage from China I was prepared to be disappointed but the opposite is true. It arrived on Saturday, 11 days after placing the order, well packaged and is actually a great little pot. It's only 250ml but that's fine for one person.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

I just picked up one of the lidded 600ml Tamume pourers for work (the same as adz and luke above). At £25 I hesitated as it's quite a bit more than some of the ship from China equivalents, but it comes from Amazon UK so quick delivery and no risk of customs charges.

I'm pleasantly surprised by this one - it's a good deal heavier weight than I expected so must be made from decent guage metal which will help heat retention. For reference, over a 4 min pour it dropped from 93 to 85 C which worked just fine and coaxed a lovely flavour profile out of some Origin beans with my Kalita 155. The pour control is excellent, as good as my Kalita Wave and finer than my Kinto kettle, both of which cost a lot more. It's a slow flow, but for a continuous single cup pour over it's just perfect. So if you want a budget gooseneck for one I'd say go for it.


----------

